# There is a hole in my Corydora's head....



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have NO idea what this can be. I took a picture to give an idea, but it's hard to get the detail through the glass. It's a white hole basically with what appears to be blood or bruising around the area. The best way I can describe it is like a rotting condition. Anybody know what it could be? I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like he has hurt it some way. What kind of deco do you use? He could also hurt himself digging in that gravel.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think I have anything that would harm him. The only possible thing I can think of that _might_ harm him, are 2 smaller chinese algae eaters that I rarely see, let alone see being aggressive.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I second that the gravel could hurt him. They much prefer sand.


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

Summer said:


> I second that the gravel could hurt him. They much prefer sand.


Really? I have about 8 other ones (in various tanks) and none of them have had any problems like this. Another thing that makes me want to think differently, is that this isn't just a gash. It's literally a cavernous hole.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Third the gravel.Cories dig and they are able to do so better in sand.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Can gravel really do that to a cory? I have 5 corys on gravel and its never seemed to be a problem. Looks to me like some sort of infection but Im not an expert on fish diseases. Hope you get to the root of the problem and the poor little cory gets better soon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes gravel can do that. The gravel in this tank doesn't look smooth and has some sharp edges. Cories do prefer sand, but can do fine on gravel that is smooth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This gravel is not even round...I see edges. It may just be some constant irritation that has gotten worse as it continues to rub on the rocks. It may be working in your other tanks, but that does not always meet the idea of optimum or necessarily mean the potential for this to happen doesn't exist.


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I think it is more likely the Chinese algae eaters. Would a cory really keep scraping its skin on gravel?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes it would....they dig and root around in the substrate....


----------



## joeyd71 (Aug 14, 2011)

The majority of the clasts in the tank have rounded edges. But....
It doesn't matter anymore, because whatever it was that caused it did him in. Just got done fishing him out. I've had the guy for about 4 or 5 years now.

Whatever it was, it happened really quick. Noticed it on him about a week ago, and the spot just grew and grew, and got deeper and deeper.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that he didnt make it


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree that it was probably the gravel. Cory's dig and root for their food. There is also a disease called "Hole in the Head." Maybe he had this?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories usually aren't ones to get hole in the head.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good to know Susan! Thanks.


----------

